# Principles of communication systems



## iyad.j (27 مايو 2010)

Hi everybody

I need solution this book

Principles of communication systems 2nd edtion , Herbert Taub , Fonald L. Schililing 

THanK YOu


----------



## عماد الكبير (27 مايو 2010)

يا اخا اياد تكلم بلغة العرب وسوف ابحث عن هذا الكتاب وارد عليك فى وقت لاحق


----------



## عماد الكبير (27 مايو 2010)

*بفضل الله انا لقيت الكتاب*

:20: بفضل الله انا لقيت الكتاب وده رابط التحميل سريع من مديا فاير وحجمه 9مب . ودى صورة علشان تتأكد





وده رابط التحميل 

:20: http://www.mediafire.com/?1gzzohm3jxm
والكتاب سهل لو قرأته جيدا سوف تعرف حل المسائل ولو اردت اى سؤال فانا موجود وسوف ابحث للك عن الحل المثالى والشامل للكتاب


----------



## iyad.j (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخ عماد
بس عاوز حل اسئلة الكتاب 
يا ريت لو تساعدني


----------

